# Laptop with NVIDIA Ge Force 8200M G



## Bumba (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,
I want to know about the laptop with configuration as given below:
HCL Leaptop B38
Intel C2D T 5800, 2mb Cache,
Nvidia Ge Force 8200M G
15.4"WXGA
approx cost -Rs 38K
use - Besides regular work, movies and play games like Fifa 08/09
Any Suggestions please.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well if u jus wanna play games like fifa 08/09 , then tat gpu (nVIDIA) will solve ur purpose,..  no doubt..

But I dunno if u really wanna stick to tat budget or extend tat budget a lil bit more and get a HP DV series lappy with 9xxx series of gpu.. 

If tats ur ONLY budget (of 38K) then 8200M is a good option..  
----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 24, 2008)

Why HCL? There are better brands. Acer 4530 should be better for your work!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

salman_wanted_dead_alive said:


> 8200 is old.  9 series required to play latest games
> 
> read
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104892


Says who ?
8200 and 8300 are still awesome, and 9100, 9200, 9300 and 9400 are just refreshes.

9400 > 9300 >= 8300 > 9200 > 8200 >= 9100 > 8100 in performance with the difference hardly being a few frames between first and last, and after looking at Shantanu's review of 9100 which he says can run CoD5, I doubt 8200 would be bad.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 24, 2008)

^ 9100 is better than 8200 considering better support for CUDA and Physx.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

WHO would use CUDA on onboard ? Hardly any apps available.
And FORGET Physx.


----------



## Bumba (Dec 24, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Why HCL? There are better brands. Acer 4530 should be better for your work!


 
I have fascination for 15.4" screen.
I am not sure which make provides C2D with Nvidia within 40k - 45k.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 25, 2008)

> WHO would use CUDA on onboard ? Hardly any apps available.
> And FORGET Physx.


I used to think like that. But Physx drivers gave marginally better performance when compared to older drivers in gaming. And every bit-of-performance is helpful when we are talking about budget<->mid-end laptops..

And yeah, CUDA can be really helpful, in a laptop, which does not have powerful CPUs when compared to desktop counterparts. I know of media-conversion apps that support it. There must be more apps, that I don't know of.. And with time such apps are bound to increase. 

Also, 9100 is better at decoding than 8200, with VC1 support added over the ones that 8200 has.



			
				Bumba said:
			
		

> I have fascination for 15.4" screen.
> I am not sure which make provides C2D with Nvidia within 40k - 45k.


Then Maybe the HCL is okay for you. BTW, If you can extend the budget to 48k, you have Dell Vostro with ATi HD 3450 which is pretty good.


----------

